

Portrait of the Hilbert Curve (2010) - jgrodziski
http://corte.si/%2Fposts/code/hilbert/portrait/index.html

======
evincarofautumn
I once had the idea to use space-filling curves to speed up CPU image
convolutions by increasing the probability that 2D-adjacent pixels would be
1D-adjacent, and hopefully get loaded in the same cache line. IIRC the effect
was measurable but not large enough to be worthwhile.

------
martian
Aldo's project is awesome. I remember reading this a few years back and was
really curious to see what would happen if you plotted color spaces other than
RGB on a Hilbert Curve. Plotting colors in YIQ and HSV spaces turns out to be
really fascinating.

[http://visualmotive.com/colorsort/](http://visualmotive.com/colorsort/)

------
robinhouston
There are several images of this sort on
[http://allrgb.com](http://allrgb.com), which collects square images that have
precisely one pixel of each of the 2^24 RGB colours.

